# Vuelta XRP hub maintenance/adjustments ?



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

I have a set of Vuelta XRP hubs on XRP rims and bladed spokes. They have less than 500 miles on them. After cleaning the bike last weekend and putting on some new tires I noticed the rear wheel has some play from side to side when grasping the installed wheel at the top and slightly moving it from side to side. The QR is tightened. This must be an older Vuelta XRP set of wheels or some knock off's I've stumbled upon as Vuelta nor XRP will not provide any detailed instructions on maintenance or adjustments. Maybe a lawyer/liability thing or somesuch. Anyway, does anybody have any detailed instructions on Vuelta XRP hub maintenance and adjustments? I'm not even sure what level of hub I have. Are these similar in contruction as Shimano's or any other brand that have documented hub maintenance articles of all sorts avail on the webby? I'll take back to lbs for them to remedy but would appreciate knowing how to maintain my own.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

There is no bearing adjustment on those hubs. The rear hub should come apart by putting a 5mm allen wrench in the end of each axle and twisting off the drive side end cap. Once that end cap is off you can pull the freehub body off. Once the freehub body is off you put a 8mm allen wrench in the drive side end of the axle and then you can twist off the non drive side axle end. Once that is done you tap the axle out from either end. 

Once all of that is done you will need to press in new bearings and reassemble. That should take out the play in the hub and it gives you a chance to put in some higher quality bearings.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

A friend is considering unbuilding Vuelta XRPs and reusing the hubs with a new lighter rims and spokes. What's the opinion of the quality on these hubs? any idea of the weight?


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm not qualified to answer on the quality as I've had them for less than 500 miles and this is the first time I've noticed any issues. No idea of weight either and getting any service instructions from Vuelta or XRP is like trying guess the secret handshake for classified documents.

Just took the bike over to the lbs that sold it and the wheels to me. 
The manager said he could only feel slight play when grasping the top of the back tire/wheel and moving it from side to side. And that it "wasn't that big a deal". But he would keep it for a few days and see what he could do. Boy, talk about a confidence builder .

 If the bearings are dead or need to be replaced as Ligero suggests then I'm anxious to hear what the shop has to say in a few days.
The fact that there's no bearing preload adjustment and if they develop play then it's time to replace bearings seems like a thumbs down. But hey, the wheels were $100 - guess I got my money's worth.

I'm 6',1" and 225 right now if that has any reflection on my issue. I don't race and ride over fairly smooth pavement here in NE Florida.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Ligero said:


> There is no bearing adjustment on those hubs. The rear hub should come apart by putting a 5mm allen wrench in the end of each axle and twisting off the drive side end cap. Once that end cap is off you can pull the freehub body off. Once the freehub body is off you put a 8mm allen wrench in the drive side end of the axle and then you can twist off the non drive side axle end. Once that is done you tap the axle out from either end.
> 
> Once all of that is done you will need to press in new bearings and reassemble. That should take out the play in the hub and it gives you a chance to put in some higher quality bearings.


Likewise I was told by a Vuelta rep (about a year ago) that they aren't adjustable.

But thanks, Ligero for giving help on simply getting the hub apart. If I ever decide to replace the bearings those instructions will be useful.

BTW, I have about 6000 miles on my wheels. They've been pretty good to me. Still perfectly true. About a year ago the rear was making a slight grinding noise when freewheeling, but that went away on its own pretty quickly.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

If you take the side covers off the hub, you'll expose the bearings. You'll be able to tell by watching them if the little bit of side to side play is the bearings or just a little play in the axle as it goes through the bearings. If it's the latter - which is likely - it's no big deal.


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

Are you familiar with the correct size bearings for these hubs? 




Ligero said:


> There is no bearing adjustment on those hubs. The rear hub should come apart by putting a 5mm allen wrench in the end of each axle and twisting off the drive side end cap. Once that end cap is off you can pull the freehub body off. Once the freehub body is off you put a 8mm allen wrench in the drive side end of the axle and then you can twist off the non drive side axle end. Once that is done you tap the axle out from either end.
> 
> Once all of that is done you will need to press in new bearings and reassemble. That should take out the play in the hub and it gives you a chance to put in some higher quality bearings.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Are these similar to the Vuelta XRP 130mm disc hub Bikes Direct uses on their cross bikes?


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

First/original/seller shop "ordered the wrong size bearing" and is ordering a different/new set.

Second shop/second opinion says bearings in rear hub are bad and replacing them will maybe get me another 1000 miles out of them; then they'll need replaced again. New wheelset could range from cheapo online deals or $400 - $1000+ for local or online set. 

I think I'll get the bearings replaced in the rear hub that has the play and save for a whole new bike - like I need an excuse. 

Could my weight have anything to do with the lack of durability/longevity of this hub/bearing?



Steve-a-Reno said:


> I'm not qualified to answer on the quality as I've had them for less than 500 miles and this is the first time I've noticed any issues. No idea of weight either and getting any service instructions from Vuelta or XRP is like trying guess the secret handshake for classified documents.
> 
> Just took the bike over to the lbs that sold it and the wheels to me.
> The manager said he could only feel slight play when grasping the top of the back tire/wheel and moving it from side to side. And that it "wasn't that big a deal". But he would keep it for a few days and see what he could do. Boy, talk about a confidence builder .
> ...


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Steve-a-Reno said:


> First/original/seller shop "ordered the wrong size bearing" and is ordering a different/new set.
> 
> Second shop/second opinion says bearings in rear hub are bad and replacing them will maybe get me another 1000 miles out of them; then they'll need replaced again. New wheelset could range from cheapo online deals or $400 - $1000+ for local or online set.
> 
> ...



Cheapest bearings i've been able to find is at Superfly cycles. Look on the rubber seal for the bearing number.


----------



## noob_b1ker (Jun 12, 2011)

Steve-a-Reno said:


> I have a set of Vuelta XRP hubs on XRP rims and bladed spokes. They have less than 500 miles on them. After cleaning the bike last weekend and putting on some new tires I noticed the rear wheel has some play from side to side when grasping the installed wheel at the top and slightly moving it from side to side. The QR is tightened. This must be an older Vuelta XRP set of wheels or some knock off's I've stumbled upon as Vuelta nor XRP will not provide any detailed instructions on maintenance or adjustments. Maybe a lawyer/liability thing or somesuch. Anyway, does anybody have any detailed instructions on Vuelta XRP hub maintenance and adjustments? I'm not even sure what level of hub I have. Are these similar in contruction as Shimano's or any other brand that have documented hub maintenance articles of all sorts avail on the webby? I'll take back to lbs for them to remedy but would appreciate knowing how to maintain my own.


Hi, I know this is from years ago. I just purchased XRP Pro. It has the same hub as yours. I noticed a slight wobble of the casette hub while coasting. Were you able to find you how to disassemble the hub or at least remove the casette hub? Thanks. Hope to hear from you.


----------

